# Four lovely new girls! (picture heavy)



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Saturday, I went to visit Sofie (Vanaheim/lindberg) to pick up two little girls I had bought from her. Well, they were every bit as gorgeous as I had expected. In the same tank were two other beautiful girls, and she offered I could take those home as well. Well, I guess it was easy to persuade me  So instead of two, I brought home four. Yesterday I took a load of pictures of them, and I thought I'd share some of them with you.
Here are the two "planned" girls:

*Vanaheims Shelley*





































*Vanaheims Anna*





































And then, the two extras (which I love just as much!):

*Vanaheims Deidre*





































*Vanaheims Gretchen*





































They're all amazing, of course. And my lone girl, Anu (been alone for about a month since losing her last cage mate to cancer), well she just seems so satisfied now. Before, when she as alone, I never saw her out of her house on her own free will. I'm sure she only went out to eat when she was absolutely certain no one was arount. But since I got these four girls, I've seen Anu out of the house, both alone and with the others, several times. It's so nice.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

amazing pictures, wish i could do the same but my mice dont appear to like the camera lol


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

How gorgeous! I'm in love with their ears <3 It's great that Anu is doing well now


----------

